# i have a concept it's geneous please listen chinese and china this post for you enjoy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want SWANS american loud experimental rock to be rival by a Chinese band that sound 10 thousand time heaviier, band menber most look like bad a** like ex triiad boss or hittman(conceptual)
Lyric haalf sung in chinese hallf song in english, not against thee party of china but instrumental early swans like swans filth or cop, chinese brewed akind to this dark stark music.

Imagine 4 tough son of a gun that look scarry has hell, that have a big loud sound non metal but metallicc ''sludgyy'' purist, louder than metal genre ''industriaal grinding doomsludge slow pace , spooky , violent.

I wiish china had this imagine a huge destroy atonall bass gruntt, morbid guitar, drummer that crushed, but all of this instrumental whit sommetime screaam not death metal but pure agony and anger, someting odd.

Please people of china do this , it would be so cool, to see this, and im dead serieous.This is a one million dollars idea if it exist allready i wont to ear iit, im not narrowmind to scream in chinese.

So someone tell me what am i looking for please am i realist, make my dream come true, love chinese people , niaow!! to all

I SWEAR IM NOT A SPY OUR AGAINST YOUR PARTY THAT RUN THE CONTRY OCKAY FAREWELL THINK OF MY IIDEA..

:tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

The Japanese version of this exists!











The band Corrupted who I've mentioned before is a heavy, noisy sludge band to rival any other.

If you want some really brutal, there's a screamo band called Heaven in Her Arms:






(These are all Japanese, not Chinese)


----------

